# Bromeliad Roots



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

How long should it take for a bromeliad to shoot out anchor roots? I've had three bromeliads set up in my viv for about 3-4 weeks and I don't see any root growth at all. The leaves are spreading, but nothing else seems to be happening. I'm paranoid about this whole vivarium since it's my first, and this is the latest thing that has me worried.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

It depends very much on the type of brom involved. I've seen some shoot out anchor roots in a few days and others that took quite a while. Some also send out very few support roots so as long as they are looking good, I would not worry.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

The plant sounds like it allrteady has fairly good roots if your seeing leaf growth, if your sure the brom hasn't rooted itself, unattach it and try trimming the roots back. I can only speak from expirience of other plants, but if you cut the roots back, it will strat to grow them before it attempts any leaf growth. But i could be wrong with the broms. Thing is if the plant feels secure, it may never have to produce any major root growth, as their not needed specifically for nutrient take up, again depending on the species of brom.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Hehe, I didn't even know broms had roots, since every brom I had ever recieved didn't have any when I got them (5 broms, no roots). Two of them I have mounted on ghost wood, they've been in there maybe 2 weeks, maybe a little more, and one day I saw a fuzzy little white root crawling on the ghost wood. I didnt know what it was at first, I thought it was some sort of pest, I poked it with my finger and it didn't do anything, decided it was a root. A few days later, there were a few more roots, and I was sure they were roots now, and I was very excited. Now I see roots on the other brom that was mounted on the ghost wood, and the first brom with roots is now just going crazy with them! They are pretty cool looking roots too, all nice and fuzzy. I think as long as the plant looks healthy, no browning or yellowing of the leaves, you should be just fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

thats one heck of a camera!!!!
How did you get your brom mounted. All this mounting of plants looks like magic to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, there was a hole in the ghost wood, and the brom has a.... umm... the long part that comes out of the bottom of the plant. I can't remember the right word for what that's called... I guess if you've ever had a brom and it has a pup attached, the part that attaches them.. You just stick that part in the hole in the wood, and if you want to secure it more, you could wrap a piece of fishing wire between a leaf and the wood to hold it on. I didn't have to do that though. Eventually the roots will just anchor it to the wood and keep it secure there (at which point you could detach fishing wire or whatever else you used to secure it). There is also some sphagnum moss around the base of the brom. I have a feeling my broms aren't going anywhere =P


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

and oh, yeah, i love that camera. my dad uses it for business to take pictures of ants feeding from the ant bait stations and ant bait he makes. he needs a good close up shot, i'm just lucky to get to use it =P

5 mega pixels, mmmm.


----------

